# Beaten up fish



## Billy-the-fish (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi everyone,
Looking for some advice. I have a zebra obliquiden which had been badly beaten up a couple weeks ago, his tail was completely missing, dorsal fin was shredded, basically he was a mess. I put him in a 10 gallon tank, and dosed tank with melafix and pimafix for a week and I am doing daily 50% water changes. The tank boss another zebra obliquiden is a bit of a dick, he relentlessly chases all fish. I have took him out and put him in a 30 gallon tank on his own. The beaten up fish didn't eat for a few days but it's now 2 weeks later and he is eating well and his dorsal fin has grew back and his tail is about half grown back. Should I put him back in the main tank now or wait until his tail is fully grown?? I have just done a 50% water change and cleaned all the rocks in main tank so thought it might be a good time to put him back. Sorry for rambling on lol. Appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait. In addition to his fins not being 100% back anytime you put a single fish in an established tank, the others will pick on him.

You also have to ensure you have changed the main tank so the same thing will not happen again. You are not putting the tank boss back in the tank ever, right?


----------



## Billy-the-fish (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok I'll wait. No I'm not putting the tank boss back in the main tank. All the other fish appear much happier with him gone, just hope the next tank boss is a bit more chilled. Thanks for the reply


----------

